# Artwork Ganging Question



## dpixxx (Jul 21, 2013)

I am in the process of placing an order on 13 x 19 sheet and my artwork has 3 colors but does not take up the sheet. For example Red, Green, Blue 10 x 10.

Can I add smaller artwork that consists of only 1 of the colors, Blue for example? Or does the smaller artwork need to have all 3 colors as well?

Thanks


----------



## jeron (Jul 16, 2012)

It can be any color you want... it could even be a different color than what was in your original design, but that would make the transfer 4 colors and probably cost more....

Thanks,
Jeron


----------



## jeron (Jul 16, 2012)

To answer your question better... I can be only one color if that's what you want.. or it could be all 3... or it could even be 6 colors... but that would change the price obviously

Thanks,
Jeron


----------



## dpixxx (Jul 21, 2013)

Thanks Jeron....

I was going to place a separate order for the smaller items but figured since I still have space on the 13 x 19 sheet it would be more economical to include the art if possible

Thanks again


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

would this not be a question for the vendor? Not all have the same policies


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

I got sample samples from Silver Mountain the other day....I was "amazed" as how folks used up their gang sheets......Some were very efficient at filling up the sheets...


----------



## dpixxx (Jul 21, 2013)

charles95405 said:


> would this not be a question for the vendor? Not all have the same policies


Definitely, Charles... I was also curious in the experience of others, if this one done in general, as I am trying to save money where I can so if others have done this maybe I consider switching vendors if my current vendor can not/will not accept the file


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

dpixxx said:


> Definitely, Charles... I was also curious in the experience of others, if this one done in general, as I am trying to save money where I can so if others have done this maybe I consider switching vendors if my current vendor can not/will not accept the file


Who are you using?....


----------



## dpixxx (Jul 21, 2013)

royster13 said:


> Who are you using?....


I was going to go with Versatranz


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

They will not give you any grief if you gang your images...


----------



## jeron (Jul 16, 2012)

Just ask them.. some vendors don't allow you to gang at all, some charge you extra... if you can gang images the colors won't matter like I said earlier

Thanks,
Jeron


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Versatrans will let you gang. We do it all the time with them


----------



## dpixxx (Jul 21, 2013)

royster13 said:


> They will not give you any grief if you gang your images...


Yes, I used them for a 4 color process CMYK logo and that I ganged at various sizes to fill up the 13 X 19 sheet. This will be my first Pantone 3 color order with them


----------



## dpixxx (Jul 21, 2013)

jeron said:


> Just ask them.. some vendors don't allow you to gang at all, some charge you extra... if you can gang images the colors won't matter like I said earlier
> 
> Thanks,
> Jeron


Thank Jeron... Versatranz does allow ganging with no additional fees


----------

